

Write Less JavaScript - avand
http://avandamiri.com/2014/12/15/write-less-javascript.html

======
jay_kyburz

        Defer view logic to CSS whenever possible.
        Keep data in the HTML.
    

Ugg, hate the idea of having logic in my CSS. CSS is for style information.
How things should look, not what should be shown. "whenever possible" also
rings alarm bells for me. There should be one place for logic.

HTML is also View if you ask me and I like to keep my Model separate from my
View.

I dont know what people have against JavaScript. I say write more javaScript
and less HTML and CSS.

~~~
na85
This made me angry. Why does this page need _any_ JavaScript whatsoever? Why
doesn't it just use a plain ol' HTML form and some CSS?

I've been trying to come up with a benefit to the user for having javascript
on the page and am drawing a blank.

>I dont know what people have against JavaScript

It's the PHP of this generation of web developers. A bunch of guys with
inflated egos cramming tens of kilobytes of js into pages that need zero, all
for a worse UX.

~~~
breakingcups
Not having to refresh the page with each click?

It's disruptive, slower and more expensive to submit the form through HTML,
the rest of the page (you can see a snippet in the video) needs to be built
again, which means more database queries which are not needed. Furthermore,
the rest of the form does not depend on the first answer. There's really no
reason to completely rebuild the page again. That's the benefit.

I do agree with you that Javascript is fundamentally just as flawed a language
as PHP and it attracts the same kind of developers. Some really talented ones,
mostly mediocre ones.

When I have to use Javascript I feel like I'm working against the language
instead of with it.

------
markuz
This is wrong in so many levels. Have you ever heard about React and the
advantage of the virtual DOM. And about famo.us

For toy projects like this, I guess this is fine. But lets get real....

